# Trainers...



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

in MIAMI, PEMBROKE, MIRAMAR area. 

If you know any reputable trainers/schools in this area, please list them. A friend just bought a potential ankle-biter. I figured if we get them to train it, we can prevent this from happening.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a 5 pound dog. So far at the age of 3 the only biting she has done is to keep the puppy in his place.

I used to be anti little dogs until we rescued this girl. I do not see myself without a little dog again. It is the owners that do all the harm.


----------

